# LLCoolBud Collection



## LLCoolBud (Oct 7, 2007)

Been away a long time but im back with a nice small outdoor crop this year.

I got some Apollo 11 and some Huron that I grew last year going. Heres the apollo Ill get some more pics as they develop.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 7, 2007)

whats up LLCoolbud,
Long time bro. Plants looking great dude.


----------



## LLCoolBud (Oct 7, 2007)

Definatly, Mutt been way too long. After doing a full circle arcross the boards im back where I started and where I am confortable to call home. Quality posters and an forum that almost never goes down. Without people like you guys I woundnt even be this far.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome LLCoolBud,

Good to have ya here.  Fire up a doob, and grow with us.......

PB


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 8, 2007)

*Damn LL i thought we lost you to the draft or something.   Hope everything has been well your way mang.   Looking good my friend. :aok: *


----------



## LLCoolBud (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah aha nothing that serious just was out of season for me, and I guess I was pretty content with my first crop being around a HP and was able to be blitzed for two months straight for free. :hubba:

It was an interesting experience none the less but it was not enough and I am back for more. I'll have some more pictures by the end of this week.


----------



## LLCoolBud (Oct 14, 2007)

Getting closer and closer to harvest, I just can't wait to taste these tropical smelling budzz. Sugar Anyone:ignore::holysheep:......


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 14, 2007)

Amazing! That is a very interesting grow go on.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 15, 2007)

*Looking great LL. How long ya got left before harvest? Great job my friend.  *


----------



## LLCoolBud (Oct 15, 2007)

Im Thinking about 2-3 more weeks im hopeing for the buds to fatten up a bit more and some hiars to turn.:hubba:  The plants were outside flowering but it got cold so they weren't anywhere near finished and are now being finishished under a 150w HPS lamp. I'm hoping the warm temps and extended time will help these plants fill out and make the harvest reedeemable.:fid: 

Wish me luck.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 15, 2007)

Good luck! Looks like it will be some potent bud in the end.


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 15, 2007)

*Nice looking plants LL, it will be interesting watching your grow!*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2007)

*I'm sure them ladies will fatten up for ya under the HPS. Good luck and may the GREEN MOJO GODS be with ya.  *


----------



## LLCoolBud (Oct 25, 2007)

Flowering update on my apollo 11 babe.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## LLCoolBud (Oct 30, 2007)

Heres a few other pics, I took a couple days ago...I'm going to be harvesting today or tomoro so ill have more pics before the final chop and some of the buds after being manicured dryed and cured to perfection.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 30, 2007)

*Looking good LL.  Yet another grow bites the dust. :hubba:  What ya got planned for your next grow? Great job mang, great job. :aok: *


----------



## LLCoolBud (Oct 30, 2007)

Well for my next grow im looking at getting more then 2 strains on the go. I got some more Apollo 11 seeds and Sugar Blossom a white widow hybrid designed to have all the potency but with a slight lemon flavor. Im really eager to grow whitewidow but i beleive sugar blossoms will be much closer then my first attempt with Dr.Greenthumbs Huron cross. It was decent seeds and all but alot of variation alot leaning to longer flowering sativa phenos i was expecting it to be more indica white widow dominant pheno. But basiclly my next grows will be going for extreme potency indicas so most definatly some white widow and some hindu kush. As I have the apollo 11 and i think i wil be happy with it for a up sativa high.


----------



## LLCoolBud (Nov 21, 2007)

Heres some pictures of the dried and cured budzz. They have a citrus almost tropical smell them them are more then average crystal coverage and medium-light density. The high is defiantly a euphoric up high. One of the easiest grown strains for me to date.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks tasty.


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 21, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Looks tasty.




I'll secound this statement:aok:


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 21, 2007)

*Some very nice looking bud there, LL!!  *


----------



## LLCoolBud (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks alot for all your kind comments. They are greatly apreciated.

Im going to add a strain report on this strain today it so far my favorite strain ive grown.


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 22, 2007)

LLCoolBud said:
			
		

> Thanks alot for all your kind comments. They are greatly apreciated.
> 
> Im going to add a strain report on this strain today it so far my favorite strain ive grown.




Where did you get the Apollo


----------



## LLCoolBud (Nov 25, 2007)

I got it from Joey's Weed. Thanks for the intrest.


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 25, 2007)

LLCoolBud said:
			
		

> I got it from Joey's Weed. Thanks for the intrest.



Sweet looking buds


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 25, 2007)

LLCoolBud said:
			
		

> I got it from Joey's Weed. Thanks for the intrest.




Is there a web site???


----------



## LLCoolBud (Nov 26, 2007)

a few places carry his stuff. hempdepot is one of them


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 27, 2007)

LLCoolBud said:
			
		

> a few places carry his stuff. hempdepot is one of them




Thanks Bud:48: :48:


----------



## sportcardiva (Nov 30, 2007)

man thoughs are some nice looking plants there keeps up dated


----------



## morrispk (Apr 5, 2008)

i would not mind some of that


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

the final products look so good man, your lucky, great ''ladies'' by the way man, keep it up brother

peace,
stay high


----------

